# What is it like where you live?



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

Bit of a nosey question hehe.

I live in an area outside glasgow and I HATE it!!. Just now there is police running about with guns trying to catch a attempted murderer it is just full of scum. The nearest MAC is about 20 miles
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry just a bit of a rant!. 
So make me jelous and tell me about were you are from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in suburbia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quiet little neighborhood where everything's close.


----------



## venus57 (Feb 18, 2008)

well I don't live in a great place either, I live in Norfolk, Virginia which is near Virginia Beach, a resort area, but a resort area for people who cannot afford to travel to FLorida.  But I can't complain too much b/c we are moving to Gaeta, Italy in a month, which is between Naples and Rome on the coast, it is also a resort area but, for Italians and is beautiful.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I live in suburbia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quiet little neighborhood where everything's close. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is like my dream home


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *venus57* 

 
_well I don't live in a great place either, I live in Norfolk, Virginia which is near Virginia Beach, a resort area, but a resort area for people who cannot afford to travel to FLorida. But I can't complain too much b/c we are moving to Gaeta, Italy in a month, which is between Naples and Rome on the coast, it is also a resort area but, for Italians and is beautiful._

 
Wow you are so lucky I would love to go to Italy, the closest I have got is learning the lanuage in school lol.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in a pretty run of the mill suburb outside of Buffalo.  It is really kind of nice because everything is within walking distance but you are far enough away from the city that you don't have to deal with its crap.

The only thing I don't like about it is the weather.  We get all four season, but I just loath winter with an intense passion.  And of course, it has to get periodically warmer so that it rains, and then gets below freezing, so all the sidewalks are covered in ice, so I fall on my tushie walking home and have passing cars laugh at me.  Gooooodddd ttiiiimmmmeeeesss...yeah.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But other than that, I really do like it where I live, but I kind of want to experience living in other places too.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope you don't live in Greenock (sp?) i head that place had gone really crappy in the last ten years. I do miss living near Glasgow though.

I live in the harbour area which is pretty close to the town centre. It's kind of boring and there are a lot of scum about but there is some nice people here. Lots of chavvy kids though and even more teenage mothers. Folkestone has the highest teen pregnancy rate in the whole of Europe! lol. Still, there's some good 'old man' pubs here which makes up for a lot.


----------



## Purity (Feb 18, 2008)

I live outside of Stockholm, Sweden, in a suburb. It's kinda nice, walking distance to everything (not MAC though) and it's about 15 minutes by train into Stockholm city, where we have 2 MAC counters (yes, 2 counters only, no store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I've lived here since I was born. I usually like the weather, at least the winters and the summers because usually we have loads of snow in the winter and the sun is up almost the entire time during the summer and it's usually somewhere between 20-25 degrees C. But this year has been really crappy, it rained all summer, then it rained more during the autumn, we've had like 4 days with snow and now it's raining again, wich sucks. And also, we don't have a lot of stuff here in Sweden where you can find in like, the rest of the world, such as Starbucks, Urban Decay, Smashbox, Aussie etc... And MAC is really expensive too, an eyeshadow costs about $22. Which is why I go on a huge shopping spree every time I'm travelling


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 18, 2008)

I live north east of England - Hartlepool.  Honestly, i always say "aww i hate hartlepool i wish i could move" but if you think about it, everywhere is the same, you get the same arse holes, same crazy people, same freaks etc.
I live on the outskurts of the town though and everything is quiet, lots of culdisacs in our estate, not too many children and its just lovely. Theres also a park 10 minute walk away which is lovely, when i went to school i only had to walk about 6-8 mins round the corner.  I hate that i have to get buses everywhere and it takes like 15-20 minutes on a bus to get into town but ive passed my driving test now, looking for the right car so i wont have to worry about buses.
I hate our shops... the only decent shops are River Island [but its TINY and the girls who work there are always snobby or just dont have a clue], New Look [which is ok, i only like their shoes and undies] Dorothy Perkins [not really my style either, the jewelrys ok and some odd bits], Woolworths [for DVDs, movies etc.] The Body shop [which is the size of my kitchen lol, absolutly tiny, the girls are nice thou they always greet you when you walk in but they dont have a clue about makeup which is quite annoyin] WHSmith [for magazines, books, stationary etc.], primark [which is tiny also, and full of shop lifters] I dont really go anywhere else to shop in our town.. its all the same shit!
IF i want nice clothes, shoes etc. i have to go to Middlesbrough and Newcastle which have topshop, H&M, miss selfridge and everything else like that ans Newcastle has MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is great, im actually glad there isnt a MAC counter in hartlepool otherwise everyone would buy it, and hardly anyone knows what mac is here  when i mention it they are like "maxfactor?" so i just agree

My bfs parents r getting a house in Cyprus and said we can move over there, but it wont be for about 2-3 years so i hope we do move, well i hope im still with him lol. I cant stand the weather in the UK, i hate how everythings so expensive, i hate all the paedos and murderers [but like i said earlier, you get them everywhere]


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in Albuquerque, New Mexico.  I really like it here, I've lived here all my life and probably will unless I get the nerve to move to Denver.  They have been filming tons of movies here, so every now and then you can be an extra.  I met Scarlett JoHansson and Samuel L Jackson at a bar downtown on Halloween. There really isn't much to do...I mean you have your movie theatres, malls, etc.  There is one free stading MAC store, though.  It just opened up next to BEBE.  

The weather's nice.  We have all 4 seasons, we're close enough to ski resorts and have a nice, warm/hot summer.


Jessica Alba said there isn't anything to do but Walmart.  She's wrong.

The people are friendly, there's a large array of ethnicities, and lots of art and our air is CLEAN!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in Omaha, and as much as I say there's nothing to do, I still love living here.  The people are pretty nice (it's true what they say about the midwest - everyone is friendly...actually I've found that to be true all the way down into Texas) and for being a big city, you're almost always bound to run into someone you know wherever you go!  It's a nice sized metropolitan area, but we've been growing so fast!  We have pretty decent shopping, but if you want better, KC is 3 hours south, Denver is 8 hours west, Minneapolis is 5 hours north, and Chicago is 9 hours east...so a fantastic shopping weekend is totally feasible.  The only sucky thing here are the taxes...boy are we taxed to death.  But on the upside, our housing values and unemployment rate have been relatively sheltered from all the goings on in the rest of the nation, so really I can't complain much.

I also love living where there are four seasons...although winter and summer seem to dominate.  It's been an icebox most of this winter (starting in November), and last summer it was hotter than Hades.  Lately spring and fall only seem to last a couple of weeks each.  Now, I'm OK with that as far as spring goes because I really don't like severely stormy weather.  I've been lucky so far not to have really experience a tornado myself, but living here, it's only a matter of time.  Fall is my favorite season, so I really wish it would last longer.  But still, with great people, good shopping, and decent weather, I'll just count my blessings that I live here in my own little corner of paradise.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in California in a very nice, quiet neighborhood.  Our city used to be small, but has grown in the last couple of years.  I remember when we didn't even have a Starbucks, and now we have 7!!!  We are an hour from the beach, and an hour from the mountains.  We have the typical mall, movies, Mac counter all about 15 minutes away.  Though I wish it wasn't so dang hot here in the summer, I wouldn't want to live anywhere else!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_I hope you don't live in Greenock (sp?) i head that place had gone really crappy in the last ten years. I do miss living near Glasgow though.

I live in the harbour area which is pretty close to the town centre. It's kind of boring and there are a lot of scum about but there is some nice people here. Lots of chavvy kids though and even more teenage mothers. Folkestone has the highest teen pregnancy rate in the whole of Europe! lol. Still, there's some good 'old man' pubs here which makes up for a lot._

 
Hahaha yeah I do, omg Iam so ashamed lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is really bad I really want to move soon.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, I live in the infamous Miami that is known for its humidity, rudest drivers in the country, mosquitoes, shark attacks, people in McDonald's that don't speak English, highest rate of unemployment, 3 days in the year of a 60 degree winter, rude people in general, overpopulation, sweltering heat in the summer, overpriced houses, horrid educational system, category 5 hurricanes, etc. etc. etc. Nothing is walking distance yet the gas prices are blowing through the roof.

BUT! I have to say I can't imagine myself living anywhere else. Everywhere you go there are beautiful sky-high palm trees, the sparkling warm beach is right around the corner from where I live, I have access to most stores available across the country, and if I decide to wake up at 3am to do something -- you bet there is something open in South Beach. I've learned to look at Miami's imperfections as its perks. Seriously, sometimes it gives us Miamians a reason to sit back and laugh. You can't help but secretly love it. It's definitely a love/hate relationship for me!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Well, I live in the infamous Miami that is known for its humidity, rudest drivers in the country, mosquitoes, shark attacks, people in McDonald's that don't speak English, highest rate of unemployment, 3 days in the year of a 60 degree winter, rude people in general, overpopulation, overpriced houses, horrid educational system, category 5 hurricanes, etc. etc. etc. Nothing is walking distance yet the gas prices are blowing through the roof.

BUT! I have to say I can't imagine myself living anywhere else. Everywhere you go there are beautiful sky-high palm trees, the sparkling warm beach is right around the corner from where I live, I have access to most stores available across the country, and if I decide to wake up at 3am to do something -- you bet there is something open in South Beach. I've learned to look at Miami's imperfections as its perks. Seriously, sometimes it gives us Miamians a reason to sit back and laugh. You can't help but secretly love it. It's definitely a love/hate relationship for me!_

 
Wow miami, when I watch CSI Miami it always looks fantastic everyone is so good looking.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Hahaha yeah I do, omg Iam so ashamed lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is really bad I really want to move soon._

 
Ahh lol I feel for you. I used to live round the coast a bit in West Kilbride. I went there recently and it's changed so much! It's really crazy. Loads of new houses there now


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ exactly lol (dollymix)

I live in South West London, i like London but my area's kinda blah.. It's full of snotty, rich people and it's soo boring, jesus. I don't mind Richmond though. And my area is nice and quiet but too boring for me.


----------



## Willa (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in Montreal (Qc, Canada)
I don't live directly downtown, but its about 15 min by car. 
Where I am, you could compare it to the Village in New York.
It's very quiet, a view on the buildings downtown, lots of trees, mostly duplex and triplex, lots of families and old people.

Everything can be done by walk, or using bus and subway. No car needed. People usually describe this part of the city as a great blend of europe and united states. You usually find corner shops, fine groceries, small restaurants and such.

Winter is cold, sometimes very humid, gets to the bones! 
It can be 2 celcius on one day, and the next day -40 with the wind factor. I personnaly hate winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and summer is very hummid. You just NEED an air conditionner. 

Lots of festivals, tourists (mostly downtown). You can find any store you want, we probably have 4 or 5 MAC stores only in the Montreal's area. I think it's a safe city, but don't tempt the devil by going in dark spots at night... duhhh... hahaha but saddly, lately many gangs surfaced. Red and blue there, mauve and yellow there... But every big city has it's problems.

Rent isnt really expensive, but you need to find the right place. For about 600$/month you have a 700 sq/ft place, usually heated. 

I woudnt raise my kids here, probably will go back to the suburbs where my parent's still live, I don't think it's good to raise kids in a big city, but you do what you can hey?

This is what it looks like
http://www.pourlouer.ca/itemImage.as...300&maxW=4  00


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

ritchieramone that looks like such a peaceful town, wow 100 miles thank god for the internet.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 18, 2008)

Ha ha i am from just outside Glasgow too lol, thought i was the only one!!! my nearest MAC is house of fraser in toon xxx


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 18, 2008)

i've never been to Arbroath. It looks nice though. Looks and sounds similar to Stornoway ( I lived there for just over 4 years as well lol)

ETA. Holy crap I've not been to the House of Fraser in Glasgow since I was about 7 lol. Brings back the memories... nice to see some fellow Scots about anyway lol.


----------



## kalikana (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada. And I honestly love it. It's more suburban, but I love it even though I'm more of a city girl. It takes less than 30 minutes to get to downtown Toronto (if there's no traffic), and 1 - 1.5 hrs to commute to school (I go to Ryerson in downtown). Everything is so close! Square One (with 2 MAC Stores and a Sephora) is less than 10 minutes away.. I can walk to the groceries, drugstore, bank, library, even the liquor store! (LCBO)


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 18, 2008)

Fantastic i sometimes wonder if im the only scot on specktra lol xxx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol its nice to know that their is fellow scots umong us

I dont really like the MAC in HOF in glasgow I dont think the ma's give me their full attention sometimes.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 18, 2008)

Ach my closest MAC counter is in Fenwicks in Canterbury which is 14 miles away. So not too bad but I don't really have a way of getting there so I rely on the website.

Hopefully I'll be moving back to Scotland in a few years once I've done college but I'll be living near Stornoway again so The nearest MAC shop/counter will be about 200miles away lol


----------



## kimmy (Feb 18, 2008)

i don't know that i could make you jealous, the part of the city i live in isn't one of the nicer ones. it was years ago, but the scum of the neighboring city is spilling in, so the gang and drug activity is sharply increasing.

i still love where i live, though, to be entirely honest. there's a little outdoor mall just down the way and a bigger, indoor mall a few miles away with every store you could ever imagine. the weather is unpredictable, which i like...it keeps things interesting. this city is growing and becoming a major player in several industries, so there's rarely a boring time here.


----------



## anaibb (Feb 18, 2008)

Ilive in a seaside old fishermen village called Cascais, 35 km from Lisbon (and from the nearest MAC counter!). It is a great place, with lots of sunny weather and a permanent feeling that you're on holidays. It's true that we have a lot of tourists all year round, but the place is well kept and you can easily go to the beach on February (but with you clothes on!).
I invite you all to come to Cascais. For those who have been to the Algarve, it's almost the same but without all the fuss!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 18, 2008)

I split my time between home in Connecticut, which is very rural but within 2 hours of NYC and Boston, right on the water with 9 acres of land and it's really the most magical place in the world!  And the rest of the time I live in Rockville, MD, which is right outside of Washington, D.C. where I go to grad school.  Here is pretty much city (especially compared to what I'm used to) and it's busy, noisy and there is so much traffic!  I can't wait to be done with school so I can move back to CT


----------



## breechan (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in a teeny mountain village a few hours north of Tokyo in Japan. It's hot and humid in the summer (30c), and...cold and damp in the winter (-5c). It has a world class ski resort and is a popular holiday destination for city slickers. There are several gorgeous hot springs as well. It's quite picturesque and quiet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's not much to do here as a local. There's no bar, no train station, no restaurants besides a soba shop, no grocery store besides a 7/11, and no young adults (brain drain to Tokyo). There are lots of old folks, and families with young children. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to commute to a city nearby for grocery shopping, the gym, restaurants etc. However, the city nearby is also very small. There are no night clubs, no import food stores, no shopping malls etc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I go into tokyo as much as possible (my BF lives there thank god). I absolutely love love love Tokyo. However, my job is here, and they treat me very well where I live (subsidised house, company car etc).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be very sad to leave here at the end of summer, but I have to get back to Canada and start a career.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 18, 2008)

*Sorry, bit longish...*

Since pictures are worth more than thousand words...

My town, it's 1700 years old, from antique times
























My dear sea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















































...lakes...



















And roman ruins we have all around






but I've got only two pics on my PB...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 18, 2008)

i live in the countryside in the UK lol, it's not a traffic infested city centre (although there are traffic, just not congested). There's horseriders everwhere and lush fields. I'm also near the harbour, seaside and the ocean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's a glimpse of near where I live (I live 5 mins away from my horses)


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in Denver, CO. Its alright. The people are rude (very suburban, think Desperate Housewives) and I get really sick of the constant 1-2"snow. I do love it when it occasionally snows 2-3 feet and work closes and I can bum around at home by the fireplace and eat tomato soup and grilled cheese.  Summer is nice here, and there is quite a bit to do. The one think I love about where I live is the fact that the closest MAC counter is 2 mins away. I am close to a daily regular


----------



## Switz1880 (Feb 19, 2008)

I live in Jersey City, New Jersey which is 10 minutes from Manhattan.  We live in an apartment right on the waterfront with a gorgeous view of the Manhattan skyline.  I grew up in NYC so I miss being able to walk every where because here in Jersey, no one walks.  However, I do love all the malls here!!  I have a mall down the street with a Macys MAC counter and a Sephora.  The freestanding store is only 25 minutes away.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm living between London and Oslo until I start university in Cambridge this autumn.

London's pretty cool. I love the shopping but not the traffic (my mother still makes me use a car service so I'm not supposed to take the underground). 

Oslo... rocks. Between the snow, the bitter cold, and the unusually nice people I've met it's just awesome. I don't think I've ever felt safer in a major city, and the shopping is also pretty good. I think I like Tromso more though, it has a better nightlife, imo, and some better shopping.


----------



## nai (Feb 19, 2008)

I live in beautiful hawaii.  It's perfect weather here all the time.  It's a small island where everyone knows everyone else.  Everyone is extremely friendly.  There's little or no crime.  I'm surrounded by beautiful crystal clear beaches.  The only thing that sucks is that I work too much to enjoy it!  argh.   The price of living is also ridiculous here.  Gas is $4/gallon!  Homes are expensive and so is food!  Can  you believe a gallon of milk is like $8?!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 19, 2008)

lol at gas being expensive at 4$ per gallon, its £1 a litre here (equiv 2$) xxxxx


----------



## msmack (Feb 19, 2008)

I live on Vancouver Island, B.C. Canada. I will never leave. It's stunning. I have about 10 different beaches 10 mins away in all directions! Not to mention lakes, caves, rivers, streams.... etc. 

Very little crime... I spend some of my time on other smaller Islands (Hornby, Denman, Cortez, Lasqueti...Saltspring...etc) partying it up lol. There is a MAC store about an hour away in Nanaimo.

It RAINS here ALL THE TIME! But in the summer we certainly don't let that stop us! Hell, in the winter we don't let it stop us. It's a way of life I guess. Just like B.C. Ferries! lol Atleast it doesn't really snow here...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 19, 2008)

I live in Southern California, right outside of San Diego. Its so beautiful here. I live only 10 mins away from the Pacific Ocean and the weather is just gorgeous all year around. We have so many beaches and a nude beach called Blacks Beach. Palm trees everywhere, cool breeze, sunny skies. We have Highway 101 which is a road that is right near the coastline and the view is very scenic and just gorgeous.

The traffic is pretty crazy here since a lot of people commute in and out of SD. There are crimes everyday but what state or country doesn't have them right? We have hills, we have mountains and in some places we have snow. There is a lot to do here as well depending upon the type of person you are. Its very diverse and if you go downtown, you will find all types of restuarants, shops etc. The people here are nice for the most part but we do have crazy drivers and fake people with fake implants and what not. haha

Sd has a bit of everything depending upon what part of SD you go. Real estate, gas and everything is just expensive. That is why we need a new president. lol


----------



## Divinity (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgrl8* 

 
_I live in Denver, CO. Its alright. The people are rude (very suburban, think Desperate Housewives) and I get really sick of the constant 1-2"snow. I do love it when it occasionally snows 2-3 feet and work closes and I can bum around at home by the fireplace and eat tomato soup and grilled cheese. Summer is nice here, and there is quite a bit to do. The one think I love about where I live is the fact that the closest MAC counter is 2 mins away. I am close to a daily regular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I hail from Boulder, CO and decided to try city living for a couple years here in Chicago.  I HATE it and am moving back in the fall.  Colorado is HEAVEN!  The scenery, the outdoor activities, the mountains, the people!  Where are you finding these rude people?  Cherry Creek?  Honey, when it's 3 degrees for a month straight and you go without sunshine for weeks at a time and you got bums and freaky peeps talking to themselves and following and harassing you at any given moment while walking or on the public transit, THEN you can complain about rude people.


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I dont really like the MAC in HOF in glasgow I dont think the ma's give me their full attention sometimes._

 
That's the impression I get there as well, I'm afraid. I suppose I don't often get the chance to be there at quiet times, but I frequently feel that they're sort of hurrying me along and just tolerating me.

I was a little upset at how one of the MAs there treated my sister recently, sighing and looking bored and giving snippy answers to her questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, a much nicer MA called Lynn helped me this past weekend and on other, earlier occasions, so I'll keep a look out for her in future.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_That's the impression I get there as well, I'm afraid. I suppose I don't often get the chance to be there at quiet times, but I frequently feel that they're sort of hurrying me along and just tolerating me.

I was a little upset at how one of the MAs there treated my sister recently, sighing and looking bored and giving snippy answers to her questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However, a much nicer MA called Lynn helped me this past weekend and on other, earlier occasions, so I'll keep a look out for her in future._

 
thats terrible doesnt take anything to be nice, there is one ma I like she has black hair and she always has red lipstick on Iam not sure of her name though lol.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

I live in a small town (Dundas, the place NOT the street) about 45 mins southwest of Toronto...it's next to Hamilton (which is just disgusting, I won't even get started) but my town is really nice...I'm close to a major city, and about an hour away from the US border which is good for random shopping trips...and I have tons of MAC counters near me, as well as a few stores plus the Pro store in Toronto


----------



## Odette (Feb 19, 2008)

I currently live in Etobicoke. I am about 15 minutes away from downtown Toronto via the subway. We have MAC stores and counters everywhere. The area is okay, not too far from the lake or the mariner. It has its good and bad areas plus the nutters.  

Hey Mindlessgapgirl I went to McMaster University in Hamilton, I agree, lots of weirdos there. I think it's something in the air.


----------



## persephonewillo (Feb 20, 2008)

Odette - my parents are in Etobicoke too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my town:  small.  old fashioned.  surrounded by farms.  no MAC counters (we only have one drug store, so not much makeup at all!).  

this is what defines this town: shelburnefiddlecontest.on.ca - Home  rescue me?  LOL


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 20, 2008)

I live in Manchester UK, pretty much on the outskirts. Also pretty near the trafford centre  so theres a MAC counter nearby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My estate is awful so much crime and little shits everywhere grrrr.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 20, 2008)

I live in a town about an hour outside of Vancouver, BC.  I live on a small farm and it is beautiful here.... forests, mountains, rivers and lakes.  I live about 30 minutes from the Pacific Ocean.  This is what my backyard looks like in  the spring... so nice and green






And this was taken on a RARE sunny day (a few days ago). This is the view when I look outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I love that I live in the country but am only about an hour away from a huge city, great shopping and entertainment ect.  We have about 10 lakes in a 30 minute radius so everyone has a boat.  Whistler is 2 hours away from me.. where the Olympics are being held in 2010.  The weather rarely goes below freezing in the winter and is pretty mild in the summer.

Now things I dont like.... I HATE the rain... I am used to it but it sucks... and the fact that is you go towards the city less and less people speak english... in some cities around here all the signs are in chinese! Prices of housing and rent ect are SOOOOO high its rediculous! Traffic sucks because my town is slowly becoming more urbanized and there is road construction 24/7/365.  All the local farms owned by the founders of my town are being bought out by people building subdivisions which REALLY upsets me! But all in all I love where I live and never wanna move!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow tinkee-belle thats looks beautiful


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I hail from Boulder, CO and decided to try city living for a couple years here in Chicago. I HATE it and am moving back in the fall. Colorado is HEAVEN! The scenery, the outdoor activities, the mountains, the people! Where are you finding these rude people? Cherry Creek? Honey, when it's 3 degrees for a month straight and you go without sunshine for weeks at a time and you got bums and freaky peeps talking to themselves and following and harassing you at any given moment while walking or on the public transit, THEN you can complain about rude people._

 
I actually hail from Chicago! I love it there. Yeah, I don't like the weather, but I miss it and if my husband would move there, I would go back in a heartbeat! The people in South Denver suck (aka Highlands Ranch/ Cherry Creek).


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nai* 

 
_I live in beautiful hawaii. It's perfect weather here all the time. It's a small island where everyone knows everyone else. Everyone is extremely friendly. There's little or no crime. I'm surrounded by beautiful crystal clear beaches. The only thing that sucks is that I work too much to enjoy it! argh. The price of living is also ridiculous here. Gas is $4/gallon! Homes are expensive and so is food! Can you believe a gallon of milk is like $8?!_

 
I live in Hawaii too-but on Oahu-where it is completely paved over with concrete, 12 lane roads gridlocked all day and all night, overcrowded and dirty.  There is a lot of racism here, but generally people are friendly. I think gasoline prices are too low actually, and that contributes to gridlock and pollution. We also have huge class divisions here-there are thousands of families living in parks because studio apartments average rent is at 1300, two bedroom homes cost 500,000 for a mere shack, and the cost of living is ridiculous. Half of the patients I see in the hospital are on government assistance and three quarters of my new Moms need WIC. It's far from paradise. There is an extremely ugly side to Hawaii.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2008)

I live right off of downtown of a small town.  I also live near train tracks. And i live on the good side of the tracks... The other side is really bad and sometimes the crime comes over to this side. There are a few small hills but not many and trees where there isn't development or streets.  I live in a house that is 70 years old. It's been remodeled several times so it has many different "looks" to it.  We are thinking about moving back into the city of Houston.  I do not look forward to the traffic and the crime and general rudeness of a large city.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 22, 2008)

I live in Paradise City where the grass is green and the girls are pretty.

And too many Walgreens.


----------



## redambition (Feb 22, 2008)

wow - i'm loving the pictures!

i live in an outer-ish suburb of sydney. public transport is almost non-existent out here, there are no nice bars or pubs, no nice cafes and very few nice restaurants. the city is an hour away by car if there is no traffic. crime is pretty bad sometimes and the main shopping area near my house has massive issues with junkies and dealers hanging around and causing trouble.

i am really suffering out here. i don't mind suburbia, but this place doesn't have any of the nice things i became used to when i lived in "trendier" areas.


----------



## girlstar (Feb 22, 2008)

Right now, I am living in Oxford in the UK. I am technically in Oxford but we're about a 10 minute drive from the city centre, and I can go a ten minute walk in the opposite direction and see horses in their fields 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is a manor on the grounds that was a hospital for a while but now has been turned into flats, and they also built more buildings to match the manor that they made into expensive homes and more flats. It's all gated and cctv'ed, which makes me feel better because I work from home, so I'm alone all day. The nearest MAC is in the city centre, and there's also a Lush!

My real home is Niagara Falls, the Canadian side! I lived in a typically suburban area, with everything in walking distance, really. I miss the good shopping - an hour drive to Toronto, or  a half hour to Buffalo. I also miss my mall in St. Catharines, and the MAC counter there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both have their pros and cons, but Canada has more pros for me. I am hoping to move back in a year or so.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 22, 2008)

I live in beautiful Melbourne which is way down the bottom of Australia in Victoria. It's honestly the best city I've lived in so far. There is so much diversity and culture here! Every day I meet people from different parts of the world and I love hearing about how they ended up in Melbourne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The weather is crazy, they say we have all 4 seasons in one day and sometimes it's true. We have trams here which is really cool, not many cities still have them running. Melbourne is considered to be quite stylish and I reckon its true, people seem to put alot of effort into the way they dress. There are sub-cultures galore. We have beautiful parks, gardens, galleries and sooooo many cafe's! Of course there is a MAC pro store too >_<

I love it here


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Feb 22, 2008)

I live in Downtown Detroit, Michigan. Not a suburb, the actual city. I go to school at Wayne State and live just off the campus (so it is technically midtown) and have for about three years. Detroit's bark is worse than its bite - we have such an awful stigma but really it's not any less safe than any other big city. I've lived down here for three years and have never been mugged, attacked, had my apartment burglarized, or had my car broken into (although my boyfriend's was - but he left valuables showing, and that's just a no-no in any city). Nothing. You just have to be smart, and the precautions I take here are the same I'd take in any city: don't walk alone at night, stick to the main roads, walk in well-lit and densely populated areas, don't leave your iPod on your car seat, etc etc.

I grew up in Farmington Hills (a suburb of Detroit) and lots of people are *gasp* "do you really feel SAFE living down..._there_?" Like I'm living in some third world country. Please.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 22, 2008)

I spent a few years living in Center City Philadelphia.  It is a gorgeous city full of rivers with people skulling, historic parks, fabulous shops, ethnic diversities, incredible museums, and its friendly. It is also chock full of crime in many areas. I've been witness to three shootings-either on my way to dinner or walking home from work however. I also got mugged. On the whole, I'd say most people never witness violent crimes (I walked home from a job after midnight because the bus stopped ) and the police are always patrolling the streets. Philadelphia has something for everyone. You go in one direction and there are more Italians than in Italy-and great markets. Then there are neighborhoods that are Lebanese, Vietnamese, Polish, Chinese, and University City area has the UPenn campus with even more diversity. Apartment buildings are racially mixed-not like "neighborhoods" and people totally get along, and they have "block parties" in the summer-that's where everyone in the neighborhood shuts down the streets and has a huge party. Philly also has a parade for everything. Especially on New Years=the mummer's day parade lasts like 12 hours-and they practice for an entire year ahead. 
I would consider moving from Honolulu to live in Philadelphia.


----------



## veilchen (Feb 23, 2008)

I live in Vienna, Austria, just 15 minutes on foot from the city centre. I don't really like big cities - too many people, everything's always crowded (from the underground to the high streets when you go shopping), too much traffic, too much noise ... Though I've never lived anywhere else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's still better than in other cities like Paris or London (which I love to visit, I just couldn't live there - far too many people). The inner city is beautiful - very cultural and historical, you can still feel the imperial aura everywhere, but also very expensive. Still, I'd prefer to live somewhere in the country, where you see nothing but grass and woods when you look out of the window and the only sound you hear is that of chirping birds ...


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kuuipo - woo for Philly !

I live in Philadelphia near the Sports Complex, about a 5 minute walk/2 blocks away. It's fantastic for me because I adore sports and hold a few season ticket plans (well, my family does haha) and practically live at our baseball "park" all summer. I'm about a 10 minute subway ride to Center City and 20 minutes to Temple University where I'm a studen (let's here it for Hall&Oates and Bob Saget !). I work in Center City but love coming home to my closet-knit Italian neighborhood every day. We have delis and nail/tanning salons on every corner, as well as pizza places haha! It's been a bit violent as of late - Killadelphia, apparently - which is a bit scary, but what can you expect living in a big city. It's cold as heck right now, but it'll get warm soon, just in time for baseball's Opening Day. Also, Bon Jovi seems to be in love with us, so that's always a plus !!


----------



## vica (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I live in Hawaii too-but on Oahu-where it is completely paved over with concrete, 12 lane roads gridlocked all day and all night, overcrowded and dirty. There is a lot of racism here, but generally people are friendly. I think gasoline prices are too low actually, and that contributes to gridlock and pollution. We also have huge class divisions here-there are thousands of families living in parks because studio apartments average rent is at 1300, two bedroom homes cost 500,000 for a mere shack, and the cost of living is ridiculous. Half of the patients I see in the hospital are on government assistance and three quarters of my new Moms need WIC. It's far from paradise. There is an extremely ugly side to Hawaii._

 

i used to live in oahu and everything u said is so true. plus alot of the kids like to drink


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 24, 2008)

I live in a small town just outside of Innsbruck, Austria. While it is nice here I still me home (Newland, North Carolina). Austria is so clean and green. I love the snow here in the winter and the lakes in the summer. The water is kind of jade colored and the lakes look a bit tropical to be honest. The air is crisp and fresh and the landscape is spectacular. The mountains are so much bigger than the ones I'm used to and they can make you feel trapped sometimes. But all in all I like it here. The town is like New York City compared to my hometown which only has two stop lights and one High School. It's been a bit of an adjustment but I like it for the most part. I still want to move back to America though. I just feel more at home there. 
I included a picture of my street taken from my kitchen window.


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 24, 2008)

I live in the southern part Northern California (almost central) It's rainy and cold right now =/ love being in between San Francisco and L.A =)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 24, 2008)

This is a picture I took last fall when I was home visiting. It was taken off the road on the Parkway. I miss home. :*(


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_I live in Paradise City where the grass is green and the girls are pretty.

And too many Walgreens._

 
I love you for quoting one of my favourite songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*puts on Paradise City* I get to meet Slash and Duff next month


----------



## COBI (Feb 24, 2008)

I live in rural NH.  The closest MAC counter is almost an 1.5 hours away, but for my discount, I have to travel about 2 hours to a f/s store.  Oh, well, I do a lot of ordering online.

I grew up in a small city in MA, about 30 minutes outside of Boston, but I LOVE living in the middle of nowhere.   Having to travel for "serious" shopping or culture (museum, shows, etc.) is a small price to pay IMHO for the peace of where I live.  My oldest sister, on the other hand, thrived on living in Boston.  

From down the street (view of ski mountain that is 1 mile from my house):





Coming into "downtown":





Road to my house:





Part of my yard:


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 24, 2008)

This is the pretiest pics I could find of greenock it is a nice town to look at.


----------



## heeltohaunch (Feb 26, 2008)

I live in the UAE, I spend most of my time in Dubai but I live in Abu Dhabi, about 2 hours away. The weather is.... not so great, super SUPER hot summers (about 40 degrees C) and crazy humidity, "winter" doesnt really start until december-ish. Still, its pretty safe and fun- especially in Dubai where there is always something going on. In Abu Dhabi we have 2 free standing MAC stores, in Dubai I've lost count! About 5 free standing and a few counters I think... ladies love their makeup here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We don't have a pro store though, and collections come waaay late. We don't get the N collection till next week- but it helps me not get swayed by the hype and gives me time to decide what I want to get.

Gorgeous pictures everyone! Everything looks so beautiful and green, here its all construction sites and high rises


----------



## lara (Feb 26, 2008)

Right now it's this. Storming absolute buckets, but at least my basil and coriander are getting a good soaking.

Normally it's more like this:


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I live in beautiful Melbourne which is way down the bottom of Australia in Victoria. It's honestly the best city I've lived in so far. There is so much diversity and culture here! Every day I meet people from different parts of the world and I love hearing about how they ended up in Melbourne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The weather is crazy, they say we have all 4 seasons in one day and sometimes it's true. We have trams here which is really cool, not many cities still have them running. Melbourne is considered to be quite stylish and I reckon its true, people seem to put alot of effort into the way they dress. There are sub-cultures galore. We have beautiful parks, gardens, galleries and sooooo many cafe's! Of course there is a MAC pro store too >_<



I love it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Another Melbourne girl here! I wouldn't live anywhere else if you paid me. Melbourne is the sporting and cultural hub of the country, actually spectrolite has summed things up pretty nicely so I'll just finish off with a picture!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the gorge pics, want to move to melbourne now. What can i say about Glasgow it rains all the time , its full of scary neds!!! it has terrible poverty and drug abuse , but its also a very vibrant cosmopolitan city in  its own way. The shopping is fab as is the nightlife. dollymix and ritchieramone i agree about the HOF ma's often they will totally ignore you and leave you standing like an idiot, you need to be really pushy to get any service most of the time, but its the only one we have got soooo!!! what can we do xxx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey girl about town, do you know any good clubs in glasgow? Iam going there on sat night and I have only been to Karbon thanks for any replys.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in Boca raton fl....I think someone said that they live in miami and have the rudest people there...well boca has the _snobbiest_..as far as drivers, I USED to think florida had the worst drivers until I lived in michigan for a year..haha, I guess it's different everywhere! Here is the view from my bedroom window...




I would give an arm and a leg to live in Europe


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in downtown Toronto and I've lived here my entire life. My boyfriend and I just bought a house in Brampton (about a 30-40 min drive from Toronto) and I am just dreading it. It should be finished being build around July 09. Where we're going driving is a MUST. I am so use to walking everywhere and there I won't be able to do it. Oh well, I'll be still working downtown, therefore I'll still have my lunch hours to walk to the MAC Store ^_^.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in the west island of montreal. I really like it. The west island gets a bad wrap from other montrealers. It's a middle class/well off suburb made up of a lot of white people. the population is 60% french. I liev about 15 mins(by car) away from my college, but by bus it takes 1hr +. That is the thing i hate the most. I dont want to drive (financial reason and enviormental reasons) and our public transport sucks the big one. 
I'm not far from downtown (30 mins by car, 1 hr + by bus) which is nice. 

The only thing i dont like is the attitude of some people. I used to work in retail, and i'm telling you english middle aged mothers are the worst. They have a sense of superiority. I worked at the same store for 1.5 year, so i got a really good sense of local population. Generally people were nice, but like i said, english middle aged women, no thank you. the nicest people tended to be french. 

Anyway, Another thing i hate is our stupid freakin politics. Theres the whole sepratism issue (which i think is utter nonesense) but Quebec in general is so behind the rest of Canada, our health care system in specific. My mom's a nurse (30+ years expirience) so i get to hear all the horror stories. It scares me.





Dispite the things i dislike, i would not leave montreal. Actually, i would. I place on moving to hudson, which is just off island, more woodsy and country. But it's still very close to montreal. I could never move far away. This city is my home and im so thankful to live here. I think montreal has such a strong identity. We have so much culture. We have great nightlife. Tons of great summer festivals. Amazing food. And the Canadiens! What could be better?


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in Brooklyn, New York. I just moved back here from Philadelphia (where I've lived for 3 years for college) to do a 6-month internship in the garment district before moving back to Philly to have another year and a half of school. I'm back living with my parents, which is kind of lame, but whatever.

Brooklyn is pretty cool because it's more low-key than Manhattan,  but it's still NYC proper, so it's still busy and fun. I like that you can find anything - I cook a lot, and often exotic/ethnic cuisine, and I swear I can usually find the most obscure ingredients that I've never even heard of before without too much trouble. And I can get around easily, at any time of day or night, which is great because I have no idea how to drive (although I'm supposedly gonna learn soon). 

There are also a TON of MAC stores and counters - at least 3 or 4 in Brooklyn and probably 5 or 6 in Manhattan. The only bad thing is no malls, so no close CCO's... the closest one is on long island and it takes like an hour and a half to get to, and since I don't drive, I'm usually SOL unless I can convince my mother or someone to drive me, which doesn't usually work. Ah well.


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in Stockholm, capital of Sweden. It is very safe, reasonably clean and has a fair bit of green areas, like parks and stuff. I wasn't born here though, I grew up in a smaller town in the north. My parents are from a small village north of the arctic circle, so I've spent a lot of time there visiting grannies and cousins and whatnot. This means I've seen both the midnight sun and the northern lights a gazillion times, and never really understood how exotic that is to non-swedes. The north used to get a lot of snow in the winter (until I moved south to Stockholm, I had never experienced a christmas with no snow) but lately the weather has been weird and it's been raining a lot.


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in the west of Ireland, in Galway city. I live around a 10 minute walk from town, and a 5 minute walk from the university I'm going to, so it's pretty handy. 
I guess it's a pretty nice place to live, except for all the rain. There's plenty of green areas and nice things to look at, but the weather really is brutal. It rains pretty much every day. And everything just looks grey and depressing in the rain. 
You can pretty much walk everywhere here, which is good cos I don't drive and I don't plan on learning to. The buses could do with being more frequent and cheaper though.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 14, 2008)

I love Bermuda! I've lived here my entire life.
I'd sum it up as beautiful, small, and expensive!

We have one MAC store, which is a 15 min. bus ride from my house.

If you have any questions about what it's like here just ask.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in Fairfax VA

It's rather boring, but that's also probably because I've only lived here for a few months and I have basically no friends. 

It's nice, I'll say that. Upscale, quiet.

I miss California, A LOT.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in a small town in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia. The climate is pretty crappy because Cape Breton is an island and I live pretty much right on the coast so the winters are very wet and the summers are very humid. The violent crime rate is relatively low, I can only remember two murders ever occurring here. Most of the crime around here is either drug related or just minor things like vandalism. We have a bad reputation for some reason though, like some of my friends from the next town over won't come here at night because they're afraid they'll get attacked or something.

There are literally no major stores here. The only place that sells clothes is one of the tanning salons (yes, we have multiple tanning salons and no clothing stores) and the only place that sells makeup is the drug store. The nearest mall is about fifteen minutes away and all they have there is Sobeys, Zellers, Stitches, Reitmans, a dollar store, a furniture store, a card shop and a hair salon. The nearest MAC is like five hours away, I've only been there once. We don't even have a Tim Hortons!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_I live in a small town in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia. The climate is pretty crappy because Cape Breton is an island and I live pretty much right on the coast so the winters are very wet and the summers are very humid. The violent crime rate is relatively low, I can only remember two murders ever occurring here. Most of the crime around here is either drug related or just minor things like vandalism. We have a bad reputation for some reason though, like some of my friends from the next town over won't come here at night because they're afraid they'll get attacked or something.

There are literally no major stores here. The only place that sells clothes is one of the tanning salons (yes, we have multiple tanning salons and no clothing stores) and the only place that sells makeup is the drug store. The nearest mall is about fifteen minutes away and all they have there is Sobeys, Zellers, Stitches, Reitmans, a dollar store, a furniture store, a card shop and a hair salon. The nearest MAC is like five hours away, I've only been there once. We don't even have a Tim Hortons!_

 





 No Tim Horton's???
I looove the Timbits...


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_






 No Tim Horton's???
I looove the Timbits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, eh? We have a Robin's, but they're not nearly as good.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 15, 2008)

I live in area called Lutherville, which is about 15 minutes away from Baltimore city.  I absolutely love this area!  I can see the highway from my apartment windows, but it's not loud or freaky at all.  My apartment's location is actually perfect for me.  Since I can see the highway, you can pretty much figure out that I can easily hop on the roads to get wherever I need to go.  There are multiple malls in the area, including one (Towson Town Center) that's less than five minutes away with a MAC store!  I even work in a mall that has a CCO, though not a very good one.  There isn't a lot of crime in this area - most of that happens in the city, though occasionally my area will make the news because of something happening at the fairgrounds, which are a mere ten minutes away from me.  There's TONS to do around here too, from bars/clubs to football games and art museums.


----------



## ooshkey (Sep 15, 2008)

I currently live in Kaiserslautern, Germany, which is about an hour and a half away from Frankfurt.  It's lovely here.  Downtown has lots of shops and other things to do.  We only have one MAC counter here, but I'm not complaining.  It's just a 10 min drive to get to it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My part of town is particularly quiet.  The only bad thing about it here is the weather.  No matter what season we're in, we end up experiencing all 4 of them, lol.  I only have less than a year left here.  From there, I have no idea.  It all depends on where the military sends me.

I'm originally from Alexandria, Virginia, which is about 10 mins south of Washington, D.C.  I do miss the craziness of the city life but I love seeing new places.  For me, there's no place like home!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been living in Prague, the capital of Czech Republic for 27 months now. I live in the quiet suburb and love it here. It's close to my workplace and a mall where they recently open a second MAC store!


----------



## shootout (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm living in downtown Cleveland. Just moved here about a month ago. It's pretty nice, as long as you don't go out at night. But you get that with any city. My closest MAC is....3 minutes away.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_I live in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada. And I honestly love it. It's more suburban, but I love it even though I'm more of a city girl. It takes less than 30 minutes to get to downtown Toronto (if there's no traffic), and 1 - 1.5 hrs to commute to school (I go to Ryerson in downtown). Everything is so close! Square One (with 2 MAC Stores and a Sephora) is less than 10 minutes away.. I can walk to the groceries, drugstore, bank, library, even the liquor store! (LCBO)_

 
Hiya!
I live in Brampton, Ontario, Canada.. 
Its like Mississauga (suburbs).. but I think Mississauga is better than Brampton.. I love that it is close to Toronto.. its a big established city with a nice mall.. square one.. (which has my favourite MAC store).
Also Mississauga has this cute condo area (kinda downtown looking).. all brampton has is HOUSES.. HOUSES EVERYWHERE.. and consistant traffic.
We have 1 MAC couner in the Bramalea City Centre @ the Bay but I like the freestanding stores where I can get my palettes.
I work downtown Toronto (near Ryerson) and the difference between the cities are like night and day.

C


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

I live here Solihull - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Its a really nice town, we have lots of nice shops in solihull and i'm only 25 minutes away from birmingham city centre which has 2 mac counters and a freestanding mac store. we are close enough to the motorway to be able to get anywhere in the country. I live within a 15 minute drive from an airport, train station, concert venue - we have all major bands come to the NEC. 

My mom and me often go for a day out to London, which is about a 2 hour drive. Its right in the centre of the UK so its accessible for anyone visiting. I love where I live. The only place i'd swap it for would be to live in the USA.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

another Canadian girl here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I live in Ottawa, Canada. The city is very clean (much cleaner than other capitals I've seen), organized and due to its location by a river and a canal, very beautiful. The population here is just about 1,000,000. People are famous for being very polite and somewhat conservative. The temperature is warm in the summer and VERY cold in the winter. Winters are very long, no surprise here, but people stay active by skating on the canal,...and tolerate the long winters.

We have 3 MAC counters here and one freestanding store...oh and one Sephora that opened a few months ago. 

I love it in Ottawa, I would like to see other cities but I doubt that I would want to live anywhere else


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_.... We don't even have a Tim Hortons!_

 
No Timmy's? Girl, how do you survive? I practically live on their coffee and donuts!


----------



## SNOTCROW (Sep 15, 2008)

I live in Sweden, in the south part in a small city called Lund. This place is great, mostly because of its academic history. The University of Lund was founded in 1666, and right now about a third of the city's population (10 000 of total 35 000) are students. They come from many differents cities in Sweden, and quite a few exchange students from all over the world. Average age of Lund inhabitants is 27 years (at least I heard)! We have a lot of bohemians, old professors, interesting buildings, parks... Virtually NO crime (besides a lot of pot smoking students of course....). 
Of course, shopping isn't great, but I don't mind. I buy a lot of stuff off the internet (mostly because of the price) and the next town, Malmö, is the third biggest city in Sweden and YES there's a MAC counter there - yay!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 15, 2008)

I live in Baltimore. I love the city, although it has it drawbacks, traffic, noise, overcrowded on the weekends ( clubs and all) but I wouldn't give it up for anything, its home. Its very multicultural and its a very artistic driven city. There's always some type of Festival going on here.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've been living in Prague, the capital of Czech Republic for 27 months now. I live in the quiet suburb and love it here. It's close to my workplace and a mall where they recently open a second MAC store!_

 
Do a lot of people speak english there?...I can speak a little bit of slovak (My bf family is from slovakia) but not nearly enough to be able to get around if no one speaks english, just wondering because I would love to visit...


----------



## crystalclear (Sep 15, 2008)

I grew up just outside Glasgow in an area infested with neds who thought that deep fried pizza was "classy" (an actual quote from someone I was in school with), but now live in the East Midlands, the actual city is awful but the area where I live is quite and is nice enough and its easy enough to go to Nottingham for decent shops. I didn't realise there were so many Scots on specktra but then again most of the people I know back home love their makeup...


----------



## she_loves_it (Sep 17, 2008)

I live in Ontario (Canada) in Whitby which is in the suburbs.  For now Im really liking living here.  Its a quiet town (only 100,000 people) but everything you need is relatively close.  And its only 30 mins from Toronto.  I do want to move to the city once i graduate university though


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 17, 2008)

I am from a small island in the mediterranean called Malta. born and raised. i love it there because its VERY safe, everyone knows everyone , people are friendly..and you can get anywhere on the island in no time. you can walk alone in the streets at 4am because noone will harm you. we walk to wherever we want to go in teh village you want. like we walk to go get groceries!!!! Mediterranean ocean is everywhere and its beautiful. the only thing i dont like about it is that its very limited to when it comes to opportunities in life and its VERY expensive since we import everything.

BUT .....now i just moved to the US because my husband is from here.  I miss Malta a lot but i try not to think negative cos it will only depress me!!!I now live in South Carolina....first i was living in a place called rock hill which is too country for me..all you see if trees and u have to drive far to get somewhere...i am so not used to that. now we moved to a place called anderson because he is going to Clemson university...and i prefer it a lot here because we have everything on one road....super markets, banks, restaurants...you name it....but  no MAC store here..i have to drive 30 mins to Greenville for that!!!! (or just purchase online!).

but yeah like someone else said..its pretty much the same everywhere at the end of the day. you go to work and you come home. It can get boring in other places too...but its always nice to travel and get  a lil break from the normal surroundings!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 17, 2008)

I live near central London.  I love it... i like being central because I can go shopping when i want and am close to everything.  I have mostly everything walking distance... i am also on the central line and only a few stops from Oxford street.  We live in a mostly bengali community which is great... everybody knows each other and it is safe for the kids to play outside.  You don't have to worry about drugs, noise, or violence which in other areas of london are really bad right now... especially with all the stabbings that have been happening.  

I wouldn't mind moving someday but i don't want a mortgage... we own our house outright.  I also like that i am so close to work... it takes me about 20 min to get to work... i could walk it in about 40 min.  Mostly everybody at my work commutes for over an hour and spends about £3000 on travel a year.  I spend about £500 for a yearly bus ticket.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Do a lot of people speak english there?...I can speak a little bit of slovak (My bf family is from slovakia) but not nearly enough to be able to get around if no one speaks english, just wondering because I would love to visit..._

 
Ahoj! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend's a Slovak too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only understand a bit of Slovak and my Czech is still very bad. 

*Do a lot of people speak English there?*
Yes and No. I work for an international company and there are more than 56 nationalities working in this building, so everyone speaks English. I believe 90% of the people working in this business park speak English.

Not everyone speaks English here especially the older generations. If you go to shops, most of the people don't speak very good English or they don't speak at all! I've problems with the MAC makeup artists a few times because they didn't get what I was saying


----------



## Jinni (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_I live in the west of Ireland, in Galway city. I live around a 10 minute walk from town, and a 5 minute walk from the university I'm going to, so it's pretty handy. 
I guess it's a pretty nice place to live, except for all the rain. There's plenty of green areas and nice things to look at, but the weather really is brutal. It rains pretty much every day. And everything just looks grey and depressing in the rain. 
You can pretty much walk everywhere here, which is good cos I don't drive and I don't plan on learning to. The buses could do with being more frequent and cheaper though._

 
I just visited west Ireland for the first time last week. It was so beautiful but it did rain all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I live in Denmark. I'm quite happy with that. I've lived in the US and Russia, but Denmark is still the only place that feels like home. Makeup is expensive here though, so I usually buy when I travel.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I live near central London. I love it... i like being central because I can go shopping when i want and am close to everything. I have mostly everything walking distance... i am also on the central line and only a few stops from Oxford street. We live in a mostly bengali community which is great... everybody knows each other and it is safe for the kids to play outside. You don't have to worry about drugs, noise, or violence which in other areas of london are really bad right now... especially with all the stabbings that have been happening. 

I wouldn't mind moving someday but i don't want a mortgage... we own our house outright. I also like that i am so close to work... it takes me about 20 min to get to work... i could walk it in about 40 min. Mostly everybody at my work commutes for over an hour and spends about £3000 on travel a year. I spend about £500 for a yearly bus ticket._

 
I would kill to live in central London. London is one of the best cities in the world. I love it so much. If I didn't work for my family business, I would live in London


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 18, 2008)

I live in Pluckley, near Ashford in Kent (UK). Its apparently the most haunted village in the UK, but I've never seen anything (I always go by the most scariest thing you'll see in Pluckley is me drunk haha), it was featured on Most Haunted recently, also on The Sunday Night Project and Top Gear (boy did I whinge when domino's delivered out to Richard Hammond but they won't bloody deliver to me will they! PFFFTT!!) and if anyone of you UKers have heard of it The Darling Buds Of May were filmed here, which meant I once had lunch with David Jason and Catherine Zeta Jones hah! 
I love it here. Its so pretty and quiet. Sometimes I hate living out here because right now I'm home alone (parents are on holiday, my brothers away on business) so I get pretty scared with the ghosties (hehe) and being in the middle of nowhere. I'm pretty lucky because I live right opposite the train station so its 7 minutes into Ashford and just over an hour right into Charing Cross in London, so before I drove I didn't have to rely on lifts. Its only 15 minutes drive into Ashford (not that thats anything special!), and its only 30 minutes drive to Canterbury (nearest MAC counter is there but I buy all my MAC in Brighton mostly. I'm kinda near Maidstone too which is good for shopping and near Bluewater (ish). Nothing is within walking distance of my house, the village shop is two miles away up a hill (i'm lazy, i'll drive!) but I like it. 
I love it here when I think about it, I whinge when I go out on the piss (hahah) because its such a hassle getting back, but I wouldn't change it. Completely peaceful, big garden, I can walk Macey dog across the fields and to the stream and the woods, so quiet and just general country life. I'd hate to move away from here, all my best friends live in Ashford or nearby, and my family are here. I love it!!

This is a birds eye view of the main part of the village...

http://www.greenbard.8m.com/Images/pluckley.jpg

I live further out of there though, couldn't find a decent picture, sorry! Google image it, its pretty


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 19, 2008)

Another Australian!

I live down the bottom of Australia, in Victoria.

I live about an hour and a half out of melbourne (the nearest mac store).

This is a picture of the favourite thing about where i live- 







That's Bells Beach, home of brands like quiksilver, ripcurl and billabong etc. So many surfers and such a relaxed, easy going culture in Torquay.











I really love it here because I have the beachy lifestyle, whilst still being close to this-






I truly love where i live.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 20, 2008)

^ Dang that makes my area look like a poop-hole lol nah i love London, but my local area's a bit dead =/


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 21, 2008)

I live on the coast of North Carolina, in a very small town. I swear I can't go anywhere without running into people I know - and most of the time it's people I really don't care to see. I absolutely hate it here. This is a very touristy town during the summer - which means lots of traffic leading to the beach. They tore down pretty much anything fun we had to do here (putt-putt golf, water-parks, skating rink, bowling alley) to build more effing condominiums! They are constantly building more shopping centers though, but it's full of the same crap. Our Super Wal-Mart is our mall. The closest mall is about 50 minutes away, and it is ridiculously small with hardly any good stores.
 The closest MAC counter is *2* *HOURS* away, and a store is at least a good 5 hours. The closest Ulta is 2 hours (in the opposite direction from MAC), and closest Sephora is 3 hours away. Closest CCO is 2 1/2 hours away. It's a make-up addicts WORST nightmare!
 There is no opportunity for jobs around here - because there aren't any corporatations or real companies to work for. So unless you're a doctor or something - you can't make shit for money.

Honestly - the only reason I am still here is because my boyfriend is here. I have lived here 6 years (been with him for a little over 3 of those years). My parents are originally from here, so I have been coming here at least to visit all my life. It BLOWS.

I grew up in Raleigh (the capital) and I would LOVE to move back! Even though I'd have to deal with rush-hour traffic and major highways - at least there would be TONS of stuff to do, and lots of job opportunity! Unfortunately moving just isn't in the cards right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone who lives somewhere cool - I am TOTALLY jealous!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 21, 2008)

^^Yay for us N.C. girls. I miss N.C. terribly.


----------



## ragdolly (Sep 22, 2008)

well i live somewhere unannexed between the sweet lil town of red oak and the piece of shit town glenn heights in north texas

i've lived in the same exact place my whole life
red oak is your typical suburbia with it's cute lil family owned shops and super enthusiasm for the high school football team (this actually kind of recent because last year was the first time in like 15 years since the foot ball team won more than like 3 games in a season) we have the busiest whataburger in texas
there are areas of middle and upper middle class
and there are areas of lower middle class and just poor
a lot of drugs!!! meth...you know the whole red neck, blue collar tweaker stereotype is very prevalent and i swear atleast 70% smoke weed 
our population is outgrowing our schools and we could really use a target and some decent dining...every "good" place to eat is like a 15min drive away even though it's like 5 miles up the road
it takes 25min to an hour to get to a mall but one of them has a PRO store so woohoo for that
i take that back, we have a out door mall thing like 10 mins away and there's an ulta and the dillards has a mac counter

i really wouldn't dislike the place so much if people here weren't so fake and it didn't take 30min to get to anything interesting


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Another Canadian
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I live in montreal. Im 20 min away from downtown Montreal by car. I live in a really quiet neighborhood. I dont really like it cause its boring. The closest MAc is downtown. And the closest Sephora is super far. IMO it should be downtown^^. I love Montreal even if its really cold right now like 2 celcius. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It snowed this morning!!! Anywyas that is about all


----------



## panther27 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_Another Australian!

I live down the bottom of Australia, in Victoria.

I live about an hour and a half out of melbourne (the nearest mac store).

This is a picture of the favourite thing about where i live- 






That's Bells Beach, home of brands like quiksilver, ripcurl and billabong etc. So many surfers and such a relaxed, easy going culture in Torquay.











I really love it here because I have the beachy lifestyle, whilst still being close to this-






I truly love where i live. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sooo jealous


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 22, 2008)

I live in San Diego, California.  Love Cali with all my heart!!! i'm two miles from MACand at work i'm also two miles from MAC! I'm couple of minutes away from the border of Mexico.  I love my city because we have the beach, malls, hillcrest, summer, sunshine,mountains,snow, variety of food, downtown, weather, and most of all it's very DIVERSE!!! i can't see my myself leaving anywhere else but CALI!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Well, I live in the infamous Miami that is known for its humidity, rudest drivers in the country, mosquitoes, shark attacks, people in McDonald's that don't speak English, highest rate of unemployment, 3 days in the year of a 60 degree winter, rude people in general, overpopulation, sweltering heat in the summer, overpriced houses, horrid educational system, category 5 hurricanes, etc. etc. etc. Nothing is walking distance yet the gas prices are blowing through the roof.

BUT! I have to say I can't imagine myself living anywhere else. Everywhere you go there are beautiful sky-high palm trees, the sparkling warm beach is right around the corner from where I live, I have access to most stores available across the country, and if I decide to wake up at 3am to do something -- you bet there is something open in South Beach. I've learned to look at Miami's imperfections as its perks. Seriously, sometimes it gives us Miamians a reason to sit back and laugh. You can't help but secretly love it. It's definitely a love/hate relationship for me!_

 
LOL...that was a pretty accurate description, I must say!

I was born and raised here, and as many little annoyances Miami/south FL has (im not on south beach or anything, im up closer to Ft Lauderdale but I've lived in Miami also) its still an awesome place to live.. our own little paradise I guess. I do not feel at home if I'm not surrounded by palm trees! haha


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 22, 2008)

I live on the UBC campus in Vancouver, BC. It's so beautiful, I love it. I have probably the best view on campus. These were all taken from my window.

































I love Vancouver. I grew up in a very small (think 4.5 thousand) town in Alberta, and it's so cool to be a in big city, where I can do whatever the hell I want. I also love the feel Vancouver has, because it's really a few small to mid-sized cities smushed together.


----------



## jdechant (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok...ready for this guys?? I live in a Northern community is Alberta that has about 5000 people...the closest MAC counter is....8 hours away!!! Small town, nothing to do, really cold winters with -40C weather...tons of mosquitos in the summer...not much crime but we have alot of drunks on the streets..lol..doesn't bother me cause I spent most of my life here but THANK GOD when I get to get out of here (which is quite a bit in spring/summer) Don't have much crime though, it pays good...town is busiest in the winter months when all the oil riggers move north to work...little known fact..we are called mini las vegas as we have quite a few hotels with vegas hotel names (Sahara, Stardust, Flamingo, Frontier, Mirage) lol..even got the big signs with flashy lights...but other then that, NO FUN STUFF...scary thought, right? lol


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_Another Australian!






_

 
Another Melbourne gal!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 living in Melbourne; especially in the summer!!


Weather pisses me off sometimes & i  know how so many people can get sick when it's 40C one day 18 the next?

But everything else about Melbourne is perfect! 

I live out in the suburbs close to Mt.Dandenong






My fav place to go above when the lightning comes!!

But MAC counter is only 15 minutes away & pro shop about 30mins..

So not complaints from me!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I live on the UBC campus in Vancouver, BC. It's so beautiful, I love it. I have probably the best view on campus. These were all taken from my window.

































I love Vancouver. I grew up in a very small (think 4.5 thousand) town in Alberta, and it's so cool to be a in big city, where I can do whatever the hell I want. I also love the feel Vancouver has, because it's really a few small to mid-sized cities smushed together._

 
I want to visit Vancouver.. it looks soo beautiful.. 
Also been talking to a few people in BC through work and everyone is super nice...
Wonder what the nightlife is like there.


----------

